# Serious Seeds AK-47 & White Russian



## Pepper (Jul 16, 2009)

Looking for a sativa high, short flower period, big hard buds  
Would the AK-47 be the one or the White Russian?


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 17, 2009)

Try White Widow Good return good sativa buzz really happy with Nirvana seeds. We have a bunch of clones going for the 2nd round! The grow is about 8 weeks for flower and veg was 4, did Ionic nutes for veg. and Ionic Bloom with fat flower added in during flower per directions. nice hard big buds as well!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 18, 2009)

I like WW but I have never seen them finish in 8wk's, 10 + wk's yes.
I'm looking for 6 to 8 wk max flowering time


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, my widow always taks 10+ weeks


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 18, 2009)

Plus the last 2-3 weeks the buds get fatter


----------



## Pepper (Jul 21, 2009)

Hellllllloooooooo anyone hoooooommmmmmeeeeeeeee  

Someone must have grown these strains  

AK-47 or White Russian?


----------



## kaneboy (Jul 21, 2009)

if you want that sat high with a fast flowering time have a look at cinderella 99 crosses.i grew world of seeds madness in their diamond line and was blown away it was done in 45 days(flower time)and had me bouncing around after a couple with a full on head blast.not for the faint hearted


----------



## Pepper (Jul 22, 2009)

kaneboy said:
			
		

> if you want that sat high with a fast flowering time have a look at cinderella 99 crosses.i grew world of seeds madness in their diamond line and was blown away it was done in 45 days(flower time)and had me bouncing around after a couple with a full on head blast.not for the faint hearted


 


I have heard great things about C99 but I never tried it, and I cant find the beans. I did find AK-47 x C99 from Joy Weed :hubba:  THAT sounds like it would be some GREAT smoke. 
You ever try it (AK-47 x C99) ?


----------



## kaneboy (Jul 22, 2009)

no but i rekon it would sit anyone on there arse.theres a few c99 x at hempdepot like subcools ,kingdoms and joeys but aint tried em doing a few rez seeds killerchem,chem99 and blueberry chem .busy for next year but i will get to em


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jul 26, 2009)

check the White Russian that my friends play with!  It's in the bud pictures  thread. It's a heavy yielding, ice cream and birthday cake skunky smell, and has a knockout Indica high...if your looking for THAT!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 29, 2009)

420 Murder Ln Garberville said:
			
		

> check the White Russian that my friends play with! It's in the bud pictures thread. It's a heavy yielding, ice cream and birthday cake skunky smell, and has a knockout Indica high...if your looking for THAT!


 

I did see those pics, but I'm not looking for a indica high, I'm looking for a trippy sativa high (true sativa plant) with short flowering period.


----------



## Hick (Jul 29, 2009)

Aren't "Early pearl" or "Durban poison" relatively fast flowering sat's?..
  I'm not sure that either AK or white russian fit your bill..:confused2:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 29, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Aren't "Early pearl" or "Durban poison" relatively fast flowering sat's?..
> I'm not sure that either AK or white russian fit your bill..:confused2:


 
Not sure on those strains but I could look into those. I'm on the hunt for C99 or a good C99 x


----------



## DaddyzCrazy (Jul 29, 2009)

Pepper....

Just as stated. Hemp depot has joey weeds products. They will knock your $#%^ in the dirt!

Hands down the best money you'll spend!

DC.


----------

